# [SOLVED] Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't noticed the laptop freezing while not playing games, but It has been doing this while playing games for the last couple months. I got the computer new from newegg January of 2011. Here is a link to the laptop:

Newegg.com - Acer Aspire AS7552G-6061 NoteBook AMD Phenom II Quad-Core N950(2.1GHz) 17.3" 4GB Memory DDR3 1066 500GB HDD 5400rpm DVD Super Multi ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650-_-

The problem basically happens 10-15 minutes after gaming and audio/video both will freeze for several seconds, and then the game will return and then do it every 10 or so min after that. This problem occured in RTS type games such as League of Legends, or MMOs such as WoW or a newer game, Rift.

I have read many problems with the Western Digital HDD in the acer laptops becoming "idle" and losing track causing them to have to catch back up, resulting in the freezing. However, using QuietHDD has not solved my problem. I have updated Video, Audio, wireless card etc drivers aswell.

I have several different GPU/CPU/HDD temp programs and none of them have showed my GPU going over 65C and CPU over 70C. However, I do often play with the laptop in my lap sitting on the couch. This is my first time owning a ATI card and I'm hoping that the card is not the reason this is occuring.

When I first got the laptop, it had windows 7 home premium 64bit. I uninstalled that and installed Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit. I quickly reverted from 32bit back to the original OS and properly installed drivers etc.

Obviously, the specs should be able to run the game without many problems. Anyone have any ideas?

PS: Sorry for the wall of text =\


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

I suppose changing OS would void the warranty but I'd consider sending it back.


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

Send it back? No ideas of tests or such i could run before hand?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

Run Memtest:


> *Memtest - Instructions:*
> 
> Download the ISO (or the .exe for USB drives) from here Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
> 
> ...


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

I ran the test via USB and it passed with no errors.


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

Just noting that DPC latency shows that there is a driver error, but i've installed new video, audio, bios, wireless adapter etc from acer website. Only thing i haven't done is a "motherboard" driver and ethernet LAN driver because it wasn't included in the support acer site. Could this possibly be it?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

Go to Start/Search type *dxdiag *and press enter, run the tests and post the results.


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/9/2011, 22:57:22
       Machine name: NICK-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer           
       System Model: Aspire 7552                    
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II N950 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.1GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4094MB RAM
          Page File: 1719MB used, 6467MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5600/5700 Series
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x68C1)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C1&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2805 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1014 MB
      Shared Memory: 1791 MB
       Current Mode: 1600 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: AUO139E
        Native Mode: 1600 x 900(p) (60.307Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1065 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.821.0.0
        DDI Version: 11
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 1/26/2011 17:59:10, 708608 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-2B81-11CF-BC77-4824BEC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x68C1
          SubSys ID: 0x04421025
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem6.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_Manhattan:8.821.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_68c1
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_10250442&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6053 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 2/25/2010 17:14:46, 2276128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_10250442&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6053 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 2/25/2010 17:14:46, 2276128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6053 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 2/25/2010 17:14:46, 2276128 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: PLAYSTATION(R)3 Controller
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x054C, 0x0268
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: ?
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x12BA, 0x0010
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/20/2010 05:44:30, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 19:06:23, 7936 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Input Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x054C, 0x0268
| | Location: Port_#0004.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: generic_hid_device
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 11/20/2010 05:43:49, 30208 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 11/20/2010 05:43:49, 76800 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 7/13/2009 19:06:17, 32896 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x054C, 0x0268
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 18:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 18:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 18:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC051
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 19:00:20, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/20/2010 08:33:57, 63360 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 19:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 431.0 GB
Total Space: 476.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD5000BEVT-22A0RT0 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
      Model: MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ890AS ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 04:19:21, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002E&SUBSYS_23091A32&REV_01\001517FFFF24141200
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athrx.sys, 9.00.0000.0173 (English), 3/31/2010 18:54:36, 2216960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:07:21, 24576 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:44:30, 343040 bytes

     Name: Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1692&SUBSYS_033D1025&REV_01\206A8AFFFE09CC0700
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&9A
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:30, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:44:30, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9605&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&28
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 08:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&92
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:30, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:44:30, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9604&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&20
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 08:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA60&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00\4&4D31950&0&0110
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:43:43, 122368 bytes

     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&88
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 08:33:44, 31104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 08:32:46, 155520 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9603&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 08:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5600/5700 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C1&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00\4&4D31950&0&0010
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.1123 (English), 1/26/2011 18:37:20, 9085952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 1/26/2011 17:11:46, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, 8.14.0001.6187 (English), 1/26/2011 17:13:32, 299520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd64.dll, 7.14.0010.0812 (English), 1/26/2011 17:21:58, 5316096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.dll, 8.14.0010.0296 (English), 1/26/2011 17:32:00, 3222016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmm64.dll, 6.14.0011.0023 (English), 1/26/2011 17:54:20, 120320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 12/17/2010 11:00:44, 227587 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 1/26/2011 17:08:46, 53760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 1/26/2011 17:08:46, 53760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1054 (English), 1/26/2011 17:14:14, 354304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.cap, 1/26/2011 17:29:38, 756736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1002 (English), 1/26/2011 17:53:36, 16384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 1/26/2011 18:00:44, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 1/26/2011 18:00:48, 145280 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6v.dll, 7.14.0010.0184 (English), 1/26/2011 17:32:46, 1208320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1085 (English), 1/26/2011 17:55:36, 203776 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1085 (English), 1/26/2011 17:56:14, 479232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdl64.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 1/26/2011 17:54:00, 423424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiedu64.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 1/26/2011 17:53:32, 59392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.4043.32294 (English), 1/26/2011 17:56:30, 462848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atio6axx.dll, 6.14.0010.10524 (English), 1/26/2011 18:22:18, 22295040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd64.dll, 6.14.0010.1016 (English), 1/26/2011 17:27:30, 6982144 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt64.dll, 6.14.0010.1016 (English), 1/26/2011 17:27:52, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl64.dll, 6.14.0010.1016 (English), 1/26/2011 17:27:42, 44544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipblag.dat, 12/20/2010 21:27:20, 3113 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiu9p64.dll, 8.14.0001.6187 (English), 1/26/2011 17:12:32, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiuxp64.dll, 8.14.0001.6187 (English), 1/26/2011 17:12:46, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6pxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6187 (English), 1/26/2011 17:13:56, 14848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6txx.dll, 8.14.0001.6187 (English), 1/26/2011 17:13:50, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 17:35:28, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx64.dll, 8.17.0010.0337 (English), 1/26/2011 17:40:02, 4847616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0812 (English), 1/26/2011 17:28:52, 4170752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0296 (English), 1/26/2011 17:24:18, 3463680 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 1/26/2011 17:08:40, 52736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 1/26/2011 17:08:40, 52736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll, 6.14.0010.1054 (English), 1/26/2011 17:14:08, 249856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap, 1/26/2011 17:23:50, 756736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdmv.dll, 7.14.0010.0184 (English), 1/26/2011 17:32:12, 1912832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 1/26/2011 17:53:54, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 1/26/2011 17:53:42, 278528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 1/26/2011 17:53:26, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.10524 (English), 1/26/2011 17:59:46, 17204736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0337 (English), 1/26/2011 17:49:44, 4105728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.1016 (English), 1/26/2011 17:25:50, 5580800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.1016 (English), 1/26/2011 17:27:50, 46080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.1016 (English), 1/26/2011 17:27:40, 44032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipblag.dat, 12/20/2010 21:27:20, 3113 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiu9pag.dll, 8.14.0001.6187 (English), 1/26/2011 17:12:24, 28672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiuxpag.dll, 8.14.0001.6187 (English), 1/26/2011 17:12:40, 30720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atigktxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6187 (English), 1/26/2011 17:13:42, 32768 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6187 (English), 1/26/2011 17:13:52, 12800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 1/25/2011 17:42:00, 30707 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 6/22/2009 11:34:36, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/27/2010 14:33:08, 332800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6187 (English), 1/26/2011 17:13:52, 12800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticfx64.dll, 8.17.0010.1065 (English), 1/26/2011 17:59:10, 708608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticfx32.dll, 8.17.0010.1065 (English), 1/26/2011 18:00:30, 596480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\coinst.dll, 1.00.0003.0005 (English), 1/26/2011 17:20:46, 58880 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_41\3&2411E6FE&1&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9601&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_40\3&2411E6FE&1&A3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:48:27, 15424 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_40\3&2411E6FE&1&A4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 08:33:48, 184704 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&C4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_40\3&2411E6FE&1&A2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:43:43, 122368 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_04421025&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&1&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 05:44:30, 343040 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17514
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17514
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17514
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

any ideas?


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

This is still occuring..


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

If anyone is still paying attention.. I think i've found the problem of my HDD constantly winding down, going idle then spinning back up. I just don't think quiethdd fixed this issue. I've ready things on mac forums saying that reverting to an earlier firmware (1.6) will fix the problem.

The HDD is model number:*WD5000BEVT and i cannot find out how to revert the firmware to version 1.6 on windows 7.. anyone have any ideas?*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

the name laptop gives the wrong idea

they have to be used on a hard flat surface

not on your

lap
bed
carpet


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

I bought a cooling pad, it hasn't helped. Note that this problem does still occur if i set the cooling pad down on the kitchen table and the laptop on top of it. It's not a cooling issue, nor a "movement" issue. I'm pretty certain this issue falls back on the HDD "parking the heads" to increase battery life. I need to find a way to disable this or make the HDD not go into the idle state.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

run the wd diagnostic on the h/drive


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

I ran the WD diagnostic along with the seagate diagnostic. Both passed all tests. One thing I can think of is when I did go from the original 64bit windows 7 to windows 7 ultimate 32bit back to windows 7 64bit.. I never reformatted the HDD. I just deleted the partition and then reinstalled. Could this be an issue?


----------



## xpert71 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

try to change on power option to performance mode or customize yourself .don`t alow the sistem to save energy. and u say your graphic is from 5 series and this kind of laptop as i know have a 6 series ati graphic and for the 6serie is an bios update.check again what type of graphic do u have inside.and finaly if u want to change the hard disk be sur u have a 7200rpm hard.my finaly advice is to reinstal your 64b oper sist and make *2* partitions(first100g ,second the rest)not just one like u have now.instal your programs and games on c .after finishing instal the programs,the games,the drivers run a disk cleanup and a disk defrag and after all of this check your sistem again. hope is helpful


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

I have the laptop set to use high power. The only setting i have low is the setting to shut the display off after 10 minutes.

As far as the video card, i'm pretty sure it's a 5650 model. Now, i'm thinking about a COMPLETE reformat tonight after work. Does anyone back up what he said ( I think i got what he meant, the paragraph was a little broken.. ) about making two partitions and making one the primary partition? What is the other 100gb partition meant for?

Note I did read alot about a program called wdidle3 that would turn off the idle on the hard disk. I used this program to turn off the idle stage on the WD disks. Mine was set to 4 seconds. Alot of people say this solved their freezing/stuttering problem.. However it's still an issue for me.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*



MANCAVE said:


> Now, i'm thinking about a COMPLETE reformat tonight after work.


That would be the next logical course of action. Has it fixed your problem?


----------



## MANCAVE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

I reformatted and it did not fix the problem. However, I am using quiethdd with the apm, and other setting set to 255. That seems to have fixed my problem.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Freezing for a couple seconds during gaming.*

Glad to hear you solved it. That quiethdd tool looks interesting.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i had not run into it before must have a look at it


----------

